# sahara sand vs aragonite vs crushed coral



## teacherdavid (May 26, 2013)

The great substrate debate has been hashed out on this forum more times than I can count, so please allow me to continue the tradition  I've got a lot of substrate lying around and am wondering what to use for the 55 mbuna set-up I'll be cycling in june. Probably looking at stocking with yellow Labs, Ps. acei, and Metriaclima callainos or estherae (red/cobalt zebra). Tap water in my area is 'hard' but I'm not sure how hard, I still need to get the water report and of course test it myself--I'm of the belief that natural buffering via substrate is a good thing in general.

*Setting aesthetics aside, what are the main differences between these three? I'm looking for something digging species would like and also interested in ease of maintenance and buffering capacity. *

I Have:
•40lbs of aragonite fine sand (got it because it was cheap), 
•30lbs finely (1.5 mm) crushed coral (coral sand?) got it free, has small shells in it, a few pink specks
•40lbs Carib Sea cichlid substrates sahara sand (probably overpaid for but can return it)

I was thinking of mixing two if not all three of them but after that happens of course there is no turning back!
Please let this cichlid newb know what you'd recommend!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

As far as I know, in the pet trade crushed coral and aragonite are different names for the same thing. Since it's a natural product the look can vary depending on source and batch, but chemically you are dealing with calcium carbonate (CaCO3[/sub]). This material will buffer your pH.

I am not familiar with Carib Sea's sahara sand, but my hunch is that this is a silica sand (SiO[sub]2). This material is chemically inert and will not buffer your pH.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

This might help..

I had some crushed coral and some pool filter sand. I thought about mixing them. So I grabbed a hand full of each and mixed them in a bucket and put some water in. I didn't like the way it looked, kinda looked like it separated with the crushed coral sitting on top of the sand. So I went with the sand because I liked the look better. Try mixing a small bit and see if you like it. I used about 35 pounds in my 55g and its plenty thick, so Im thinking you have plenty of either of your substrates to go with one or the other. Ultimately its your choice and Id go with whatever you think looks best.


----------



## JuiceyBard (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with fmueller have a bag here now that says Arogonite with crushed coral underneath in brackets, go with one of them


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

JuiceyBard said:


> have a bag here now that says Arogonite with crushed coral underneath


Sort of like this?


----------

